# Cubers in Alaska



## Kit Clement (Mar 15, 2016)

I was recently contacted by a cuber near Anchorage, Alaska about hosting a WCA event there. I'd like to have one there, but want to be sure there are enough cubers in the area to warrant a WCA event. If you're from the area, please respond here so I can keep in touch with you if an event were to happen!


----------



## Alaskanadin (Dec 6, 2016)

I live like 2 hours from anchorage and I would like to have a competition.


----------



## AlexMaass (Dec 6, 2016)

Alaskanadin said:


> I live like 2 hours from anchorage and I would like to have a competition.


are there other cubers there?


----------



## Chree (Dec 6, 2016)

How much are tickets? You look into that yet?


----------



## Alaskanadin (Dec 16, 2016)

AlexMaass said:


> are there other cubers there?


I have a friend or two who are into cubing.


----------

